# 28" Mega Mayhem/stock 2012 Brute Force 750



## Micah (Oct 20, 2011)

I was contemplating 27" Mega Mayhems for my wife's completely stock 2012 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 but after some feedback on a post and doing a little research I went with 28x11x12's on all four corners. Here are some specs comparing the stock tires to the aftermarket ones.

Stock 2012 Brute Force 750 rims
Front rims: 12x6
Rear rims: 12x7.5
Stock Duro DI-K911 tires
Front tires: 25x8x12, 25.2" tall, 22.4 lbs each @ 5 psi on 12x6 rims
Rear tires: 25x10x12, 25.6" tall, 24.8 lbs each @ 5 psi on 12x7.5 rims


Aftermarket ITP Mega Mayhem tires
Front tires: 28x11x12, 27.9" tall, 9.6" wide, 43.6 lbs @ 5 psi on stock 12x6 rim
Rear tires: 28x11x12, 27.9" tall 9.9" wide, 43.6 lbs @ 5 psi on stock 12x7.5 rim


Note: I realize the rear rims are 1.5" wider but somehow all the 28x11x12 Mega Mayhems weighed the same regardless of which rim they were mounted to. Unfortunately I didn't weigh the stock rims when the tires were off but they must somehow weigh the same, 9.2 lbs. The whole bike now sits 1.5" higher and just needs a little trimming of the plastic on the front inside skid plate piece. I realize the new tires are not a full 3" taller but I figured the reason I got a full 1.5" lift was because the Mega Mayhems don't squat as much under the weight of the bike as the stock tires do.


----------

